# Since we make mostly novelty wines



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

We make labels that are a bit on the un-sophistocated side lol


This is for our coffee wine . The picture was taken in our yard and really has nothing to do with the wine but its for enjoyment.




http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/?action=view&amp;current=LizardHouseJavaLabel_0353.jpg


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 9, 2007)

We have an artificial tree sitting next to our driveway....things don't grow very well in our sandy yard here in Florida. On the tree I hung miniature birdhouses. Since there are a lot of lizards here, they have taken to living in the little houses. I shot some pictures of these residents to show my family back in PA. Scotty's sister-in-law suggested I use one of these unique pictures on a wine label. So I thought to use it for the coffee wine we made.


BTW, the coffee wine turned out excellently. Great unigue flavor. We bottled it a few days ago.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 9, 2007)

That's cool ! You build special houses for lizards!. Does that little guy insure motorcycles?!







So that's what Java The Hutt looks like?


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

We also managed to nip off about 2 bottles worth while waiting for time to do the bottling. I know it was almost 3.5 gallons after clarifying and stabilizing. We only got 15 bottles and about 2 ounces from the carboy?????? 
A mysterious phenomena


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

appleman said:


> That's cool ! You build special houses for lizards!. Does that little guy insure motorcycles?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont care for dogs or cats so I get lizards and palmettos






Java the HUTT. You are even more deranged than I had asumed



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 9, 2007)

Coffee wine sounds interesting.....is it on the sweet side???


We have places that toads hide, some people make toad houses up here.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 9, 2007)

I make a few versions of coffee liquer thats real tasty,and on the sweet side,but Havent tried coffee wine.Mines 80 proof.We drink it on the rocks,with some half+half in it.You cant get that at starbucks!
lockdude


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Coffee wine sounds interesting.....is it on the sweet side???
> 
> 
> We have places that toads hide, some people make toad houses up here.




I had a problem with fermentation sticking. Even after a starter with 1118 it was never making much alcohol. We went to philly for about 9 days and it fermented a bit more durimg that time. Since we intended to back sweeten it, i elected to stop fementation, stabilaze clarify and degass while it had some of the original sugar still in it. 
My guess is that it has about 9% alcohol and shockingly tastes quite good.


I believe the fermentation problem was caused by my sloppy measurement of the instant coffee called for.
The recipe said one tablespoon of instant per gallon.
I thought that 2 would give better flavor but by mistake i used 3 tablespoons per gallon.


I don't know whats in instant coffee but maybe if peter reads this he can shed some light on the fermentation problem.


It still tastes very good though.


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Coffee wine sounds interesting.....is it on the sweet side???
> 
> 
> We have places that toads hide, some people make toad houses up here.




We will soon be making scorpion houses and coral snake houses too



.*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 9, 2007)

scotty said:


> We will soon be making scorpion houses and coral snake houses too
> 
> 
> 
> .




Better to give them their own accomodations than to have them share your house with them!


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

appleman said:


> scotty said:
> 
> 
> > We will soon be making scorpion houses and coral snake houses too
> ...




I agree


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 9, 2007)

lockdude said:


> I make a few versions of coffee liquer thats real tasty,and on the sweet side,but Havent tried coffee wine.Mines 80 proof.We drink it on the rocks,with some half+half in it.You cant get that at starbucks!
> lockdude



I would like to try a coffee Liquer, could you post a recipe for us? Because it would be an "after dinner" kinda thing, could you use decaf? You know............ for us old folks that need our sleep......
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you think the caffeine would survive the fermentation????


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 9, 2007)

I just checked the jar of Nescafe Classico we have, and it lists coffee as the only ingredient. Whether or not coffee itself contains something that inhibits fermentation I do not know.

NW, I see no reason why caffeine would not survuve fermentation. It's not a sugar so the yeast won't attack it.

We are, however drifting miles away from my area of expertise.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 9, 2007)

Caffeine extraction from coffee or tea, as I understand it, depends on temperature (why we brew it) Seems to me, if I remember correctly, its upper 70's to actually extract Caffeine out, and the longer it is at higher temps, the more the caffeine decreases...or I could be totally wrong


----------



## lockdude (Oct 9, 2007)

basic coffee liquer
1.5 cups brown sugar 
1 cup of hersheys chocolatesyrup or hersheys carmel syrup 
1/2 cup instant*coffee* 
3 cups neutral spirit {vodka,rum or shine}
2 tsp pure vanilla extract, or 1/2 vanilla bean 

combine sugar in just enough water to melt ingredients together and heat 5 minutes. Gradually add <B style="COLOR: #ffa34f">coffee[/B] using a whisk until blended, then cool. Pour into bottle, add spirit and vanilla. Age 2 weeks, remove bean if used. Makes 1 liter. 

I try to keep the finished product between 80-100 proof. 

I personally like putting some crushed ice in a highball glass, and mixing this stuff 50/50 with whole milk or half+half.Tastes like an Iced Cappucino. This is a basic recipe.You can change it around to your taste,or leave out the chocolate or caramel syrup,or add both.You could also use decaf.
lockdude


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> I just checked the jar of Nescafe Classico we have, and it lists coffee as the only ingredient. Whether or not coffee itself contains something that inhibits fermentation I do not know.
> 
> NW, I see no reason why caffeine would not survuve fermentation. It's not a sugar so the yeast won't attack it.
> 
> We are, however drifting miles away from my area of expertise.




Well im glad you looked pete.
THANKS FOR THAT


I'll do another batch in a while with the recomended 1 tbsp per gallon. I'll use decaff another time but not untill i get a succesfull fermentation to compare with.


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2007)

http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/question480.htm re caffene 


Here are a couple of coffee wine recipes from Jacks website
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request110.asp*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 9, 2007)

Scotty, 



First of all, how did you and your lady decide to make novelty wines? You have quite an interesting aray of wines you make.


And if building houses for the palmettos keeps them out of your kitchen then you can make wine in peace. Do you feed them too...I bet they would like the lees.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been tempted more than once to throw a couple handfuls of my fresh roasted coffee beans into a fermenter and see what it did.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 9, 2007)

Waldo 


I'm finishing off your muscadine right now and I can't imagine it with any bitter coffee bean....IT IS TOO PERFECT AS IT IS.




Im sure though, that what ever you experiment with will turn out to be a fantastic wine!!


Ramona


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 9, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Scotty,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have been experimenting and learning at the same time. We do make regular grape wines also. But the novelty wines are very interesting and so far have turned out very well. We have apricot wine, fruit cocktail wine, the coffee wine, and white grape peach wine, to name a few. Then we also have the Italian Sangiovese, and variations of concorde grape wines.


We are going to make some Australian Shiraz with a kit we acquired on our last trip to Philly. We mostly make whatever stikes our fancy. Usually it starts out with "I wonder what ______ wine would taste like?" We just have fun with it all and our friends and family like to be the taste testers.







One of these days we will experiment with herbal wines.


----------

